# Yams??



## Tony the tank (Nov 25, 2011)

Well went to the produce center this am..To check on the price of romaine(still ridiculous at 30 bucks a case..last week $20).. But picked up some green leaf and was given a case of sweet potatoes... 

So here is the question...can I feed the Sulcatas sweet potatoes?? Some sites say yes some say No..So what are the thoughts on this??


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't feed my desert-type tortoises*. They have to get by on what graze is in their pens. I DO feed my rain forest-type tortoises, and yams IS on their menu. I peel them for the YF and babies, but I just quarter them, peels and all for the adults.

*My baby desert-type tortoises, leopards, Texas, deserts, get different kinds of veggies mixed in with their greens, and peeled, cooked (to soften) yams are included in the mix.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 25, 2011)

Yvonne.. I can't let mine graze as its to cold at the moment..I see you feed you baby Torts Yams mixed in with greens... So do you think it would be Ok to feed my adult sulcatas yams as long as it not staple on their diet??...I have a 30 lbs box..


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2011)

Yams/sweet potatoe is a very good way to get vitamin A into a tortoise. There's no harm in feeding your sulcata a yam every other day or so. Just keep the box in a cool, dry place and they'll keep for a very long time.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a few pounds of those last night. Now is when they are their cheapest price.


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2011)

I feed it every once in a while. For the adults I slice it lengthwise and chop it up, but they could probably eat it whole. For the smaller ones, I grate it with a cheese grater.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 25, 2011)

Well its a big hit here.. They each ate 3 rather lg sweet potatoes each...They ate it quicker than the zucchini..


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice to have something they really like...


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 25, 2011)

delano..They seem to like everything for a few days or weeks...They loved Cactus...They tossed down 60lbs in a month...Now they wont touch it... They loved collard greens..Now they see it and wont even move...The only thing they eat and seem to enjoy regularly is Romaine,Mazuri and zucchini.. Oh yeah lets add sweet potatoes to the list...

if anyone has any food recommendations to mix it up...Please share...


----------

